# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°27 est disponible !

## Doc TB

Une information de première importance vient de tomber sur nos télex : d'étranges ramoneurs barbus s'apprêteraient à investir les cheminées et dans leurs hottes, certains espions auraient aperçu un nouveau numéro de Canard PC Hardware. Immédiatement envoyés sur place, nos paparazzis nous rapportent en exclusivité les premières images de l'opus en question, afin que nous puissions vous communiquer son contenu. Au programme de ce 27e numéro, on trouve d'abord un grand dossier sur les principaux échecs commerciaux et techniques de ces 30 dernières années, évidemment focalisé sur le hardware. Pas question évidemment de proposer ici une vulgaire liste putaclickesque comme on en trouve partout. Nous avons voulu analyser, décortiquer, disséquer les raisons profondes de ces flops en rentrant dans les détails et le contexte de leurs époques. Nous partirons donc de l'iAPX432 d'Intel (1981) jusqu'au SATA Express, en passant par de très nombreux autres ratages comme la mémoire Rambus, les processeurs Transmeta, les cartes graphiques Parhelia de Matrox ou encore le Thunderbolt d'Intel. Sans compter quelques perles comme la disquette 2.88 Mo ou les GPU Volari de SiS/XGI. Et pour que tout le monde en prenne pour son compte, nous avons dédié notre historique aux (nombreux) échecs d'Apple !

Nous vous proposons également un grand dossier destiné à répondre à une question que beaucoup se posent : l'overclocking est-il mort ? Nous avons passé en revue l'évolution de cette pratique autrefois incontournable jusqu'à voir ce qu'il en reste aujourd'hui, le tout à grand renfort de benchmarks. Tous les types d'overclocking ont été passés en revue, qu'il s'agisse d'overclocking manuel (pour le processeur par exemple), de cartes graphiques pré-overclockées ou encore de mémoire aux fréquences ultra-boostées. Nous verrons dans quel cas on peut encore y trouver un intérêt et dans quels cas l'overclocking n'apporte plus rien de concret … à part un surcout injustifié. Notez toutefois que nous n'avons pas pris en compte les BIOS officieux que certains fabricants de cartes-mères ont diffusés en ce début de semaine et qui permettent l'overclocking par BCLK sur les CPU Skylake Non-K. Les limitations sont pour le moment nombreuses et nous rien ne garantit que ce contournement des mesures de "protection" instaurées par Intel ne sera pas éphémère. 

Côté mémoire, nous vous proposons également un point complet sur l'influence de la DDR4 sur la plateforme Skylake ainsi que sur les gains obtenus à différences fréquences (de la DDR3-1600 à la DDR4-2400). Quel gain faut-il en attendre en fonction du prix des modules ? Y a-t-il un intérêt pour le commun des mortels ?  C'est ce que nous verrons dans ce numéro. Vous y trouverez également un dossier sur le Streaming : à l'heure où tout le monde dispose de plusieurs écrans (salon, chambre, …), déporter l'affichage de son PC sur sa TV, ou de sa console sur son PC présente de nombreux avantages. Vous pourrez par exemple jouer à Far Cry 4 dans votre lit sans subir le ronronnement insupportable de votre Radeon R9 390. Nous avons testé les solutions "custom" (NUC, Raspberry Pi, …), la Shield TV de Nvidia, la Steam Link de Valve ainsi que les fonctionnalités de Steaming des consoles Next-Gen. 

Nous vous proposons également dans ce nouveau Canard PC Hardware plusieurs dossiers annexes : les idées reçues du Hardware d'abord, mais aussi les prodiges miraculeux de l'informatique au cinéma et dans les séries TV. Comment reconnaitre un traitre juste en observant son portable ? Comment zoomer 500x sans pixellisation ? Pourquoi les hackers modernes utilisent-ils des claviers mécaniques des années 80 ? Que diable fait ce moniteur cathodique sur le bureau d'un super-flic en 2015 ? Vous saurez tout dans cet article ! Évidemment, vous trouverez aussi dans ce numéro de nombreux tests, comme les derniers ventirad Noctua, le tout-récent Raspberry Pi Zero … et le non moins récent K7 d'AMD…

----------


## natijah

Un geste de Noël pour l'avoir plus tôt que d'habitude en numérique?  :Bave:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pourquoi dans la suggestion des SSD, le Crucial BX100 a été remplacé par le Samsung 850EVO?
Je comprends qu'il faille éviter le BX200 mais avant le BX100 était conseillé alors que le 850EVO existait déjà et les prix ne me semblent pas avoir changé pour les deux modèles.

----------


## Dandu

Parce que le BX100 est en fin de vie, au profit du BX200.

Comme le magazine est en vente 3 mois, on évite de conseiller un truc qui va disparaître des magasins rapidement.

Mais sinon, le BX100 est bien, tant qu'on en trouve.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ça me va comme réponse, merci !  ::P: 
(En suivant le précédent CPC HW j'avais acheté un BX100 il y a 3 semaines justement alors que j'avais un 850EVO pour quelques euros de moins, d'où ma question de ce matin)

----------


## Wabbitt

> Un geste de Noël pour l'avoir plus tôt que d'habitude en numérique?


Rhahahahahihou  :haha:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon il n'y a pas de topic dédié, mais vu que la news sur le site renvoie à ce topic, je poste ici :

Concernant le sondage sur ce qu'on pense de CPC Hardware ,  il y a plusieurs questions relatives à un éventuel site internet CPC Hardware et ce qu'on aimerait y trouver (vidéos, news, articles, archives).

Perso je suis pour un site proposant des archives du magazine, ainsi que des news et des tests flash (ces derniers pouvant être repris et approfondis dans le mag sous forme de dossier ou de comparatifs complets).
Une version interactive de vos graphiques comparatifs de cartes graphiques serait très utile (ma vieille 660Ti n'apparait plus dans vos comparatifs papiers, forcément limités en taille).

Concernant un éventuel modèle premium (que vous évoquez plusieurs fois), je ne suis pas près à payer pour le seul accès premium à un site CPC Hardware (ni à un site CPC tout court). Par contre si l'abonnement au magazine donne accès au contenu premium du site, je m'abonne direct.

----------


## titi3

Le sondage est tout comme le mag et vous:  bête, c'est pour ça que jvous kiffe  ::wub::  Long Live to the Ducks  :Cigare:

----------


## cokoyan

J'ai oublié de le dire dans le sondage, mais je veux bien aussi un long et passionnant dossier en plusieurs parties pour expliquer l’électronique aux noobs et aux gens qui ont pas le temps (du genre de u = r * i à comment créer une carte mère  ::ninja:: ) sur ce future site qui bien sur existera car j'ai coché la case qui va bien... Merci d'avance !

----------


## Xchroumfph

Coin !

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un PC portable polyvalent et il est plutôt difficile de se repérer dans la jungle des dénominations plus ou moins farfelues. Je lis avec intérêt votre page consacrée à la question depuis plusieurs numéro.
Dans le numéro 27, pour le modèle "polyvalent", vous conseillez un portable DELL* en lieu et place des ACER habituels, il y a une raison particulière ? Par ailleurs, après un rapide tour sur le net, je ne trouve aucun revendeur physique et peu en ligne pour ces modèles ? A part le site DELL, comment se les procurer ?

Merci !  :;): 

*D'ailleurs, comme vous le supposiez, les modèles dispos sur le site DELL intègre bien un proc de 6ème génération depuis peu.

----------


## Dandu

La principale raison, c'est que changer de temps en temps permet de varier les plaisirs. La seconde, c'est que les références Acer varient très souvent (bon, les Dell aussi) et donc qu'un modèle sympa à un moment peut augmenter de prix, disparaître, etc.

Pour Dell, c'est globalement que chez Dell que tu en trouveras, c'est leur modèle historique : de la vente directe. Y a quelques modèles parfois disponible en VPC/magasin, mais c'est plutôt rare. L'intérêt, c'est que c'est très configurable sur leur site.

Le problème des PC portables, c'est que les modèles changent souvent (parfois moins de trois mois pour une référence précise) et que pas mal d'enseignes disposent de leur "propre" référence. Ca permet d'éviter les comparaison, de mettre un gros "uniquement à la FNAC/Amazon/etc." et parfois de casser les prix sans raisons. Donc en gros, faut partir sur un modèle largement décliné et chercher la config sympa pas trop cher.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Merci pour cette réponse détaillée.
Effectivement, j'ai eu beaucoup de ma à m'y retrouver avec les références ACER. Il était très difficile de retrouver le modèle que vous évoquiez et parfois, il ne correspondait pas.
Je vais continuer à fouiller sur le site DELL et jeter un oeil à ces options de personnalisation.

----------


## garfield691

Je me suis abonné au mag, et...je l'attends...miam, miam

----------


## Flad

> Je me suis abonné au mag, et...je l'attends...miam, miam


Bah pour le coup, si tu viens juste de t'abonner, je pense que tu attends le n°28.

----------


## Dandu

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, une vidéo avec les films cités dans le dossiers (et les extraits correspondant) est disponible :

----------


## Charlot

Petit aparté au sujet de votre tuto d'upgrade pour Mac (qu'on trouve dans le HS "assemblez votre PC dans la joie"): il faudrait être le dernier des suppôts de Bill Gates pour ne pas remarquer que c'est incomparablement plus simple que sur PC!

----------


## CptSpaulding

Apropos de l'informatique au cinéma, il y a cette page de nmap qui recense l'utilisation de leur outil : https://nmap.org/movies/

----------


## Hubes

Alors, qui a gagné le concours du lecteur de petits caractères ? 
(et combien somme nous ?)

----------


## Anonyme866

Aura t-on le taux de perte final ?

À savoir le nombre de gens ayant commencé à remplir le sondage mais n'ayant pas atteint la validation ?

----------


## Felynx

Bonjour, 6/10 pour le Alienware X51 R3 : configuration très mal équilibrée (Core i7 6700K+ GTX960 !) et carte mère + alimentation + boitier fabriqués en interne de médiocre qualité et peu évolutifs. Tout ça pour 1800€ ! la fainéantise n'est plus une excuse : les boutiques high tech vous assemblent des configurations joueurs aux rapports perfs/qualité/prix bien meilleurs. Du coup je ne comprend vraiment pas cette note. 
Autre détail : vous hiérarchisez de plus en plus les processeurs par leur nombre de coeurs :  " un quadcore est indispensable ". Sachant qu'un Core i3 skylake est bien plus convaincant qu'un Athlon X4 c'est pas très judicieux à mon gout.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Il méritait 3 ou 4 ?

----------


## natijah

Concernant le dossier sur l'overclocking.

Quel est votre avis sur l'overclocking des moniteurs. Je ne parle pas forcement de dépasser les 144 Hz ou plus, mais plus d'un écran 60 Hz que l'on porterait à 72 Hz.
Est-ce mieux pour les films par exemple ? 72/3 = 24 ?
Est-ce mieux pour les jeux ? 72/2 = 36 (cf: V-Sync) ?

----------


## dante2002

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai acheté ce numéro afn de voir si la nouvelle configuration que je m'étais acheté était dans les clous.

Bien m'en a pris, vous écrivez aussi bien qu'il y a 10 ou 20 ans  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Concernant le dossier sur l'overclocking.
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur l'overclocking des moniteurs. Je ne parle pas forcement de dépasser les 144 Hz ou plus, mais plus d'un écran 60 Hz que l'on porterait à 72 Hz.
> Est-ce mieux pour les films par exemple ? 72/3 = 24 ?
> Est-ce mieux pour les jeux ? 72/2 = 36 (cf: V-Sync) ?


Dans la majorité des cas, quand tu fais ça, ça change pas réellement la vitesse. Donc ça a pas d'impact réel. En gros, t'as juste des images doublées de temps en temps, mais l'écran affiche toujours 60 Hz.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, 6/10 pour le Alienware X51 R3 : configuration très mal équilibrée (Core i7 6700K+ GTX960 !) et carte mère + alimentation + boitier fabriqués en interne de médiocre qualité et peu évolutifs. Tout ça pour 1800€ ! la fainéantise n'est plus une excuse : les boutiques high tech vous assemblent des configurations joueurs aux rapports perfs/qualité/prix bien meilleurs. Du coup je ne comprend vraiment pas cette note. 
> Autre détail : vous hiérarchisez de plus en plus les processeurs par leur nombre de coeurs :  " un quadcore est indispensable ". Sachant qu'un Core i3 skylake est bien plus convaincant qu'un Athlon X4 c'est pas très judicieux à mon gout.


Pour l'AlienWare, la qualité de fabrication est très correcte, justement. Et la taille de la machine a de l'importance pour certains.

Pour les cores, c'est assez simple : certains jeux ne se lancent plus sans un quad.

----------


## natijah

Si on prend un écran vendu comme 60 Hz, qu'on OC à 72 Hz, et que l'on obtient ces deux informations :

Je valide*** ce test à *72 Hz OC* : http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping (***pas de « trous », ligne continue)Je vérifie via l'OSD de l'écran, et j'ai comme information : 1920x1080@72Hz
Ça veut uniquement dire que le « circuit de traitement » accepte les 72 Hz ?
La dalle en elle-même ne pourra dépasser les 60 Hz ? Limite physique ?

Je ne sais pas si mes questions sont pertinentes, mais le sujet est peu documenté en français.

----------


## Dandu

Ca doit dépendre des écrans. Si ça valide et que ça semble parfaitement fluide sur le test, j'aurais tendance à dire que ça affiche tout (sans être certains).

Mais les rares écrans que j'ai eu qui acceptent de base autre chose que du 60, c'est souvent simplement en doublant certaines images.

Après, 72 Hz, c'est 3x24, donc l'écran le supporte peut-être, vu que pas mal d'écrans acceptent le 24 Hz pour les Blu-ray. Faudrait tester avec des trucs entre les deux (ou plus) pour vérifier si le test passe proprement.

Et donc si le 72 Hz passe, c'est mieux pour les films en 24p, oui, ça peut sembler plus fluide (après, tous les films sont pas en 24p).

----------

